# Ark Survival Evolved (PC)



## 941mick (May 30, 2015)

New desktop on the way and looking to clan up with my fellow stoners. 



this HTML class. Value is


----------



## purplebud27 (Jun 7, 2015)

dude im so down i just got my game up and running and now im looking for friends to play with add me on steam @ stickypurple27


----------



## Nyan Rapier (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm down


----------



## Cathal McCurry (Jan 23, 2016)

I am also game if you guys are for some ARK. You guys US or UK?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 23, 2016)

Got a demo on the xbox. They only gave me an hour of game time and it took all day to install. Nothing tells you how to play the game, so when I wasn't starving to death and eating rotten food I was being eaten by dinosaurs. No storyline no background info. I guess its not finished? I started off excited but that grew to frustration really quick. It sounds like a fun game if they can fix it.


----------



## DANK PURPY (Jan 31, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Got a demo on the xbox. They only gave me an hour of game time and it took all day to install. Nothing tells you how to play the game, so when I wasn't starving to death and eating rotten food I was being eaten by dinosaurs. No storyline no background info. I guess its not finished? I started off excited but that grew to frustration really quick. It sounds like a fun game if they can fix it.


 yeah I agree. Had Jada lot of trouble with the same things. Also the bugs and graphic issues were frustrating. I got a nice gaming rig and couldn't shit for frames


----------

